# E/M Code Charging for Telephone Calls?



## KHaley321 (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I'm concerned with how I should be billing for telephone conversations that the physicians are having with patients. I know that there are the 99339 and 99340 E/M codes that may be possible to use or is it acceptable to somehow add it in with a regular office visit to make the E/M code at a higher level? If so, how long from the actual face-to-face visit does the telephone call have to be done in order for it to be acceptable for billing? Thank you.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 18, 2008)

Khaley321 said:


> Hi, I'm concerned with how I should be billing for telephone conversations that the physicians are having with patients. I know that there are the 99339 and 99340 E/M codes that may be possible to use or is it acceptable to somehow add it in with a regular office visit to make the E/M code at a higher level? If so, how long from the actual face-to-face visit does the telephone call have to be done in order for it to be acceptable for billing? Thank you.


 
Have you gotten your 2008 books?


----------



## KHaley321 (May 20, 2008)

Yes, I have. I know there's the set of new codes from 99441-99443 and 98966-98968, but I just wasn't sure if that was the only way that we could use a telephone call for billing or if it was possible to somehow add it into the visit's time? But, now I'm thinking that you're not allowed since it specifically says just "face-to-face"


----------



## Jagadish (May 20, 2008)

There is an article published in this regard in Coding Edge - May 08 issue, Page 15. Hope this helps!


----------

